# 3 Under Finger Placement Initial Tuning 20m (Barebow)



## CityIndian (Jun 29, 2021)

Hi,

I have a question about 3 under shooting for barebow. 
Based on a 20m tune. 
Is there a rule of thumb,regardless of equipment, where you should start your finger distance from the arrow nock? 
Or is it totally dependant on archers biomechanics & equipment?

I have excellant groupings (even with bareshaft) at 20m. But my finger placement is 3/4" under nock. 
But Im thinking to myself is that 3/4" too high? 

Thank you!


----------



## bas7253 (Feb 22, 2021)

IMO, that’s perfectly fine. There are a slew of variables that are going to determine how far you crawl (eg anchor point, arrow weight/length, draw weight/length, etc). If you’re planning to shoot 20m and 20m only, you’re good to go. The only caveat to this would be if you are planning to shoot farther distances because you won’t have much room to climb up your string until you’re up against the nock. IF longer distances are desired you’ll have to start anchoring lower or changing equipment. But, again, if your goal is 20m, I think you’re in a good spot. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

CityIndian said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about 3 under shooting for barebow.
> Based on a 20m tune.
> ...


I think you mean 18 meters or 20 yards.
You set your finger placement for whatever gives you best results at 18 meters (20 yards).
How you set your tiller, will affect where your fingers need to be to hit the bullseye at 20 yards.
The string material will change where you set your fingers (arrow speed).
Brace height will change where you set your fingers (again, arrow speed).
Obviously, limb weight must be balanced arrow length, arrow point weight, arrow spine rating.

WHERE you anchor the nock on your face, will have a massive effect on where you need to position your fingers, away from the nock.


----------



## CityIndian (Jun 29, 2021)

nuts&bolts said:


> I think you mean 18 meters or 20 yards.
> You set your finger placement for whatever gives you best results at 18 meters (20 yards).
> How you set your tiller, will affect where your fingers need to be to hit the bullseye at 20 yards.
> The string material will change where you set your fingers (arrow speed).
> ...


Yes I meant Yards! Thanks for the help from both of you!
Cause when I watch barebow competitions everyone's (male and female) fingers seem a few inches low on the stringwalking. But then again they're probably shooting at least 5#-10# over what Im shooting which is 36#. As for distance Im still building up my strength and hopefully I can shoot 40# by end of year. And once then I start tuning for 50 yards. ;-)


----------

